# Man Food



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 25, 2006)

Not bad for a bunch of leftovers from the freezer. I foiled up the ribs with a little sauce and warmed em in the oven. Cubed up some point, put in on a rack and let it crisp up, then put it in a sauce pan with Scott's mixed with some maple syrup and brown sugar. The wings again, on a rack, warmed, then tossed in hot sauce. Cut up some spuds and gave em a good fry in peanut oil and used a french fry seasoning.




Someone thought she'd have a little bite....As soon as I put it down, she came over and sat down and said "Mmmm!"




French fry thief...




and all that was left...


----------



## Finney (Jul 25, 2006)

Dinner looks great Scotty.
Good thing that little girl gets her looks from her mom.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 25, 2006)

wow.  (Cappie heads for Scotty's freezer)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 25, 2006)

Man that's a good looking plate of food and a little cutie enjoying it!!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 25, 2006)

Good looking leftovers....Cute Kid as well, looks like she enjoyed her snack....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 25, 2006)

that's an appetizer plate I'd order


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

That's a hell-of-a snack!  :grin:  :grin:  Good looking grub, Scotty.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 25, 2006)

Now you will have to restock the freezer.  Better get smokin.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 25, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Now you will have to restock the freezer.  Better get smokin.



LOL! that's the plan!  :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 25, 2006)

Killer plate of chow! Now I'm headed to the freezers to see what I have kicking around, I'm sure I'll find a suprize or two.  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Food looked great Scotty =D> 
She's a little cutie :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 25, 2006)

Way to go Scotty!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 26, 2006)

Yummy!  Great looking grub there Scott.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 27, 2006)

Nothin like a good lookin plate of food to put a smile on a kids face! =D>


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice looking grub and kid!


----------

